# lab blocks



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

where can i get rodent lab blocks in southampton


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have an answer to your question but I'm also from Southampton and have had no luck finding blocks! Will be interested to see if anyone on here can enlighten us... :lol:


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Possibly helpful but see what you think

http://www.mazuri.com/ratandmouse.aspx


----------

